
Unfiltered.news – Explore news outside the bubble of your language and location - adamscj
http://unfiltered.news
======
adamscj
Just released this data viz to public beta. The goal is to make it easier to
explore topics and perspectives that might not be covered in your language or
location. More info on blog here: goo.gl/70V2rZ. We (@jigsawteam) would love
any thoughts, feedback, or ideas.

~~~
semi-extrinsic
I think an option to exclude sports would make sense. US basketball results
are less reported in Germany, and German soccer results are less reported in
the US. This isn't surprising or bad, it's how it's supposed to be.

Also, not sure about how accurate this is. E.g. for Norway, "Russia" is on top
of the "less reported" list. This makes no sense, there is a fairly big story
today about a Russian government official making controversial comments about
the case where a Norwegian reporter was injured in an attack on journalists on
the Chechnyan border last week.

~~~
adamscj
Great point re filtering categories, that would be great. For the data
example, it could be that that the entity "Russia" didn't make the top 100
entities mentioned by Norwegian publishers this day or that the news happened
after todays date cut-off. Thanks for the feedback!

